# Lookin for sights for pt111 mil pro



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

Can someone help me. I have a pt111 mil pro. I am looking for some replacement sights for it. It has the figure 8 ones. I don't care for them. Thanks for any help.


----------

